# Please concider adopting this pitbull...



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

I wasnt really sure where to post this..

This is a poor dog who has been locked up in a shelter for a couple of years...

He's a stunner, and I was hoping that someone here might have a home for him..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk7SR7vCamU

I checked the rules and didn't see anything against it, if it's not allowed I understand and appologuies. 

I just saw his add today and I really feel for him, I can't afford taking in more animals of that size right now or I would adopt him myself..


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

He's beautiful. I wish I could. Where is he?


----------



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

If I lived in New York he'd be mine. Hes so adorable.


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

He's in NY area, hwever he has a foster hme now, hopefully he gets a permanent hm ethere as well.

Depends on if he works with the girls other 5 dogs..

So keep fingers crssed, 2 years in a cage can make ANYNE nuts..


----------

